# Proton vs Neutron



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

Anybody riding on Proton or Neutron wheels by Campi
Anybody have comments or read reviews
Thanks


----------



## dave962b (Oct 5, 2004)

been ridin neutrons for a couple thousand miles. very light, comfortable. no truing needed evev after several pothole encounters. hubs spin forever. can't comment on protons.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Protons...good wheels*

I really like them. Nice, light and stiff and got a great deal when I bought them. I looked at the Neutrons but couldn't spend the extra money on them at the time. 

What's the price of the Neutrons anyways? How much do you want to spend? Get what fits your style of riding. The Protons ride great for long rides. My next Campy wheelset will probably be Eurus if I can get a good deal on them.

I really like Campy anything. I also like Shimano but my heart is with Campy.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Proton*

I have a pair of protons and a pair of Record/CXP33 custom build. Im in slightly "big rider" category, app 179 pounds and 6 ft 4".
The protons are nice, but a little flexy. They spin really well and no trueining has been needed so far (6k km). In flats though, the Record/CXP33 are faster, even though a little heavier, and less flexy. They are in the same category. Next set of wheels will be a pair of Eurus.


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

*Great wheelset*

Protons: 2.5 yrs old Avg. 5000mi yr. 
Me: 6'-1" 180 lbs Ex. Cat 1 Riding exp. 19 yrs

Great wheels. Have never had to true them. I can feel the seam in the rim now. Don't remember that when I bought them. Great training/daily ridden wheelset.


----------

